# Hello from New Zealand



## Reeling Silk (Jun 12, 2006)

Just a quick hello from New Zealand here.

I train traditional Hap Gar and Hung Gar. Also involved with the Chin Woo Athletic Association here in NZ and really enjoy exchanging ideas and theory online with others.

Look forward to chatting with whoever is keen and contributing to the forum.

Cheers,
David


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2006)

Let me be the first to say Hello and welcome.
terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome! We have a number of members from your country here, as well!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 12, 2006)

G'day!  Welcome to MT, great place. Whereabouts in NZ are you? My partner and I are hoping to emigrate there over the next year or two. North Canterbury region we're looking at!!

Get in! GO THE ALLBLACKS!!! :>)


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi DAvid and Welcome.

You will find some interesting topics for discussion here just jump right in and have a blast.


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk David!  Enjoy your stay!!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  We've been having quite the Kiwi invasion; a few other New Zealanders also recently joined the forum.  Good to see another on board.  Happy posting!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, David.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, David!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Henderson (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome, David!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome dude


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice to have you here  Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 12, 2006)

You can never have too many people welcoming you! 
Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Reeling Silk (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi,

I am in Wellington. Canterbury is a very nice place to live. Very scenic and close to the mountains, lakes and rivers that provide heaps of entertainment value.

Yep, heaps to do there if you enjoy the outdoors. Some very good martial arts schools too.

Cheers,
David


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, David!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, hope your up for info


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2006)

Reeling Silk said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am in Wellington. Canterbury is a very nice place to live. Very scenic and close to the mountains, lakes and rivers that provide heaps of entertainment value.
> 
> ...


Hiya, Welcome aboard.  So your from windy Wellington, Im from Hamilton, great to have another New Zealand on MT


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome!  This is a great forum!  I look forward to your posts!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 17, 2006)

Wecome!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 17, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Hiya, Welcome aboard.  So your from windy Wellington, Im from Hamilton, great to have another New Zealand on MT



Blooming North Islanders....  Just kidding, welcome to the boards mate. Enjoy you're stay. 

Jude


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

